# Trouble in Linton?



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Linton boys basketball was receiving votes for the state poll, but I am hearing rumors that 11 players were suspended for breaking the drug/alcohol policy.

Wow..that is like an entire basketball team in itself..ouch

Is this even true?

:eyeroll:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

what's wrong with getting kicked off a basketball team????? I thought something like that happens to everyone at least once????? or maybe not........just me??? :lol:

haven't heard anything about it yet, but it wouldn't surprise me, those people in that area know how to drink!!!!!!! they can get er done

it would be too bad, however they'd be back for district/region/state I would imagine, possibly be as good as they were......?


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

It sounds like about 8 students in the high school got picked up. I heard only a couple of basketball players.


----------

